# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  टीम इंडिया में एंट्री के दावेदार

## INDIAN_ROSE22

अजिंक्य रहाणे - महाराष्ट्र के इस बल्लेबाज ने आईपीएल में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन किया। रहाणे की प्रतिभा से सभी वाकिफ हैं। आईपीएल-5 में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन के बाद रहाणे को टीम इंडिया के भविष्य रूप में देखा जाने लगा है। राजस्थान रॉयल्स की ओर से खेलते हुए रहाणे ने 16 मैचों में 40 की बेहतरीन औसत से 560 रन बनाए। उन्होंने आईपीएल-5 का पहला शतक लगाने का गौरव भी हासिल किया। आईपीएल के बाद इंडिया एक टीम के वेस्ट इंडीज दौरे पर भी रहाणे ने दो अर्धशतकीय पारियां खेलीं। विदेशी मैदान पर फॉर्म दिखा कर उन्होंने खुद को सिलेक्शन के लिए परफेक्ट च्वाइस साबित किया है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शिखर धवन - आईपीएल-5 की फ्लॉप टीम डेक्कन चार्जर्स के हिट खिलाड़ी शिखर धवन ने भी अपने परफॉर्मेंस से सिलेक्टर्स का ध्यान खींचने का प्रयास किया है। धवन ने आईपीएल में 40.64 की औसत से पांच अर्धशतकों समेत 439 रन बनाए। उनका सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रदर्शन 84 रन का रहा। धवन ने सिर्फ बैटिंग में ही नहीं, बल्कि फील्डिंग में भी अपना जलवा बिखेरा। धवन को अब तक कुल पांच वनडे मैच खेलने का मौका मिला है। उन्होंने अंतिम वनडे 16 जून 2011 को वेस्ट इंडीज में खेला था। इन पांच मैचों में धवन का बल्ला महज एक बार बोला है। उन्होंने 6 जून 2011 को पोर्ट ऑफ स्पेन में हुए वनडे में 51 रन की पारी खेली थी। फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में 12 सेंचुरी लगा चुके धवन को श्रीलंका दौरे पर मौका देना टीम के लिए बेहतर साबित हो सकता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मंदीप सिंह - महज 13 फर्स्ट क्लास मैच खेल कर 1074 रन बनाने वाले जालंधर के मंदीप टीम में एंट्री के लिए दस्तक दे रहे हैं। घरेलू क्रिकेट में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन को देखते हुए किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब ने उन्हें इस साल आईपीएल में मौका दिया था। मंदीप ने पंजाब टीम को बिल्कुल निराश नहीं किया। आईपीएल-5 में उन्हें शानदार प्रदर्शन के लिए राइजिंग स्टार ऑफ द टूर्नामेंट अवार्ड से नवाजा गया। पंजाब की टीम भले ही टूर्नामेंट में अंडर डॉग रही हो, लेकिन मंदीप ने अपनी बल्लेबाजी से सभी को प्रभावित किया। मंदीप ने इस साल खेले 16 मैचों में 126.31 की स्ट्राइक रेट से 432 रन बनाए। पंजाब के लिए मौजूदा सीजन में 400 से अधिक रन बनाने वाले मंदीप एकमात्र बल्लेबाज रहे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अंबाती रायुडु - मुंबई इंडियंस के बल्लेबाज रायुडु ने इस साल शानदार प्रदर्शन किया। वे इस साल मुंबई के लिए सर्वाधिक रन बनाने के मामले में दूसरे स्थान पर रहे। उन्होंने आईपीएल-5 में 37 की औसत से 333 रन बनाए। उनसे अधिक रन सिर्फ रोहित शर्मा (433) ने बनाए। रायुडु ने फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में शानदार प्रदर्शन किया है। अब तक खेले 70 मैचों में उन्होंने 42.21 की औसत से 4179 रन बनाए हैं। इसमें 11 शतक और 20 अर्धशतक शामिल हैं। 2001 से घरेलू क्रिकेट खेल रहे रायुडु को अब तक एक भी इंटरनेशनल मैच खेलने को नहीं मिला है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मनोज तिवारी - कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स के मनोज तिवारी भी एक अच्छा विकल्प हो सकते हैं। आईपीएल-5 में उन्होंने 16 मैचों में 260 रन बनाए। मध्यक्रम के बल्लेबाज मनोज ने उपयोगी पारियां खेल कर अपनी टीम की जीत में अहम रोल निभाया। मनोज ने इंडिया ए टीम के दौरे पर एक हाफ सेंचुरी भी लगाई। तिवारी को अब तक कुल 6 वनडे मैच खेलने का मौका मिला है, जिनमें उन्होंने एक नाबाद शतक समेत 165 रन बनाए हैं। मनोज ने अपना वनडे डेब्यू 2008 के ऑस्ट्रेलिया दौरे पर किया था। 2011 में उन्हें वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ घरेलू वनडे सीरीज में खेलने का मौका मिला। उन्होंने फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में 58.58 की औसत से 16	सेंचुरी व 11 हाफ सेंचुरी समेत 4335 रन बनाए हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उमेश यादव - आईपीएल-5 में वैसे तो विदेशी गेंदबाजों का बोलबाला रहा, लेकिन दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के उमेश यादव ने भी अपनी घातक गेंदबाजी से उन्हें कड़ी टक्कर दी। यादव ने 17 मैचों में 23.84 की औसत से 19 विकेट चटकाए। वैसे उमेश टेस्ट और वनडे दोनों खेल चुके हैं, लेकिन फिर भी उनका स्थान टीम में पक्का नहीं रहा है। आईपीएल में अपना फॉर्म दिखा कर उन्होंने जगह पक्की करने की ओर संकेत दिए हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सिद्धार्थ त्रिवेदी - राजस्थान रॉयल्स के सिद्धार्थ ने टूर्नामेंट में 29.23 की औसत से 13 विकेट झटके। उनके प्रदर्शन से टीम के कप्तान राहुल द्रविड़ काफी संतुष्ट दिखे। द्रविड़ ने सिद्धार्थ की जम कर सराहना की। अहमदाबाद के रहने वाले सिद्धार्थ ने अब तक खेले 71 फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में 24.37 की औसत से 244 विकेट झटके हैं। फास्ट बॉलर्स के बीच कड़े कंपिटीशन के कारण सिद्धार्थ को टीम इंडिया में आने का मौका नहीं मिल सका। चयनकर्ता उन्हें श्रीलंका के खिलाफ मौका दे कर अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर परख सकते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रजत भाटिया - इस सीजन रजत कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स के लिए तुरुप का पत्ता साबित हुए। जब भी कप्तान गौतम गंभीर को किफायती गेंदबाजी या फिर ब्रेकथ्रू की जरूरत होती थी, तो वे रजत को गेंद थमा देते थे। रजत ने इस सीजन 29.92 की औसत से 13 विकेट चटकाए। उनका सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रदर्शन 14 रन दे कर 2 विकेट लेने का रहा। रजत टीम में ऑलराउंडर की भूमिका निभाते हैं। फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में उनके नाम 11 शतक समेत 4242 रन और 88 विकेट दर्ज हैं। आईपीएल में फ्लॉप रहे टीम इंडिया के दुलारे ऑलराउंडर सुरेश रैना की जगह रजत को आजमाया जा सकता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पीयूष चावला - छोटे कद के लेग स्पिनर पीयूष ने आईपीएल में अच्छा प्रदर्शन कर सिलेक्टरों का ध्यान खींचने का प्रयास किया है। चावला ने इस सीजन 26.18 की औसत से 16 विकेट झटके। भारत के लिए 25 वनडे और 2 टेस्ट मैच खेलने के बाद भी पीयूष अपना स्थान पक्का नहीं कर सके हैं, लेकिन आईपीएल में किया अच्छा प्रदर्शन उन्हें एक और मौका दिलवा सकता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

परविंदर अवाना - दिल्ली के इस तेज गेंदबाज ने आईपीएल-5 में अपनी सटीक गेंदबाजी से सभी को प्रभावित किया। किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब की ओर से खेलते हुए परविंदर ने 17 विकेट चटकाए। वे अब तक 33 फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में 29.23 की बेहतरीन औसत से 113 विकेट झटक चुके हैं। लिस्ट ए मैचों में भी अवाना की औसत बेहतरीन रही है। उन्होंने सीमित ओवरों के मैचों में 23.15 का एवरेज से 33 विकेट लिए हैं। उनका सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रदर्शन 49 रन दे कर 6 विकेट चटकाने का रहा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी कोशिश कर रहे हो मित्र ,,,,,

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> अच्छी कोशिश कर रहे हो मित्र ,,,,,


शुक्रिया ................................................

----------


## ingole

*

वडोदरा  के स्टार गेंदबाज इरफान पठान को श्रीलंका दौरे पर जाने का मौका मिल गया  है। मध्यम तेज गेंदबाज विनय कुमार के चोटिल होने के कारण उन्हें इस टूर के  लिए शामिल किया गया है।
*
*विनय एनसीए में ट्रेनिंग के दौरान हैमस्ट्रिंग की चोट लगा बैठे। अब वे तीन हफ्तों तक क्रिकेट से दूर रहेंगे।*
*श्रीलंका  दौरे के लिए घोषित टीम में दोनों ही पठान बुंधुओं को मौका नहीं दिया गया  था। यूसुफ और इरफान पठान को टीम से बाहर रखा गया था।*

*विनय कुमार की  चोट ने इरफान का रास्ता साफ कर दिया। भारत और श्रीलंका के बीच पहला वनडे 21  जुलाई को खेला जाएगा। इस सीरीज के लिए सचिन तेंडुलकर को भी आराम दिया गया  है।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कप्तान उनमुक्त चंद - उनमुक्त मूलतः उत्तरांचल के पिथोरागढ़ जिले के खुडकू भाल्या गांव के रहने वाले हैं। अब उनका परिवार दिल्ली में रहता है। उनमुक के पिता भारत चंद ठाकुर दिल्ली के स्कूल में टीचर हैं। उनमुक्त ने महज 6 साल की उम्र में क्रिकेट खेलना शुरू किया था। उनके क्रिकेट करियर में उनके अंकल सुंदर चंद ठाकुर का बड़ा रोल रहा है। नोएडा स्थित दिल्ली पब्लिक स्कूल से पढ़ाई करने वाले उनमुक्त को क्रिकेट की ट्रेनिंग गौतम गंभीर के कोच संजय भारद्वाज ने दी है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वाइस कैप्टन अक्षदीप दीपेंद्र नाथ - उत्तर प्रदेश की राजधानी लखनऊ के रहने वाले अक्षदीप ने फरवरी 2011 में अपना क्रिकेट करियर शुरू किया। ऑस्ट्रेलिया में हुई यूथ वनडे सीरीज में इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ उन्होंने नाबाद 62 रन की पारी खेल कर सबका ध्यान अपनी ओर आकर्षित किया। इसके बाद पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ कुआलालुंपुर में 42 रन की पारी खेल कर उन्होंने अंडर-19 टीम की उप-कप्तानी के लिए खुद को साबित किया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बाबा अपराजित - चेन्नई के इस ऑलराउंडर से टीम को बड़ी उम्मीदें हैं। अंडर-19 वर्ल्ड कप के वार्म अप मैच में अफगानिस्तान के खिलाफ उन्होंने 83 रन की पारी खेली और एक विकेट चटकाया। इससे पहले कुआलालुंपुर में हुए यूथ वनडे सीरीज में उन्होंने दो अर्धशतक लगाए थे और साथ ही तीन विकेट भी झटके थे। पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ खेली 90 रन की पारी उनका अब तक का बेस्ट परफॉर्मेंस रहा। इस मैच में उन्होंने एक विकेट भी लिया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

प्रशांत चौपड़ा (फोटो में) - सोलन, हिमाचल प्रदेश के इस बल्लेबाज ने भी वार्म अप मैच में 67 रन की पारी खेल कर अपना फॉर्म दिखाया। प्रशांत ने अब तक खेले 6 घरेलू लिस्ट-ए मैचों में 26 की औसत से 156 रन बनाए हैं। उनका बेस्ट परफॉर्मेंस 60 रन का रहा है। संदीपन दास - सौरव गांगुली के शहर कोलकाता के रहने वाले संदीपन की प्रतिभा पर चयनकर्ताओं को बहुत भरोसा है। हालांकि, उनका बेस्ट परफॉर्मेंस 33 रन का रहा है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हरमीत सिंह (फोटो में) - मुंबई के हरमीत सिंह को फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट का अनुभव हासिल है। लेफ्ट आर्म स्पिनर हरमीत ने अब तक खेले 3 प्रथमश्रेणी मुकाबलों में 17.94 की औसत से 17 विकेट लिए हैं। अफगानिस्तान के खिलाफ वार्म अप मैच में 5 विकेट झटक कर वे अपनी कातिलाना गेंदबाजी का ट्रेलर दिखा चुके हैं। फर्स्ट क्लास मैच की एक पारी में भी हरमीत पांच विकेट लेने का कारनामा कर चुके हैं। अखिल हेरवाडकर - 17 साल के अखिल महाराष्ट्र के सांगली के रहने वाले हैं। इस खब्बू बल्लेबाज ने श्रीलंका के खिलाफ 51 रन की पारी खेल कर अपना जलवा दिखाया था। इसके बाद इन्होंने ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ भी 45 रन की शानदार पारी खेली।

----------

